# system-config-printer error



## Lengsel (Aug 8, 2010)

Trying to run "make install" of /x11/kde4 for 4.4.5_2 and I get


```
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16'
xmlto man -o man man/system-config-printer.xml
xmlto: /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd[/url]
/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity 
"http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
 "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd">
                                                            ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd[/url]
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml does not validate
gmake[1]: *** [man/system-config-printer.1] Error 13
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/kdeutils4-printer-applet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```
Any ideas?


----------



## wanderah (Aug 10, 2010)

Lengsel said:
			
		

> Trying to run "make install" of /x11/kde4 for 4.4.5_2 and I get
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The way to fix it is read error message more carefully, and act directly like it's said:

`# xmlto man -o man /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml --skip-validation`

...then type `make all install clean` again in the kde4 port folder.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Lengsel (Aug 10, 2010)

No that makes no difference, still same error


----------



## wanderah (Aug 10, 2010)

Lengsel said:
			
		

> No that makes no difference, still same error



It just worked for me.

Can you post the message appearing after using xmlto with the --skip-validation option?


----------



## Lengsel (Aug 11, 2010)

```
$ sudo xmlto man -o man /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml --skip-validation
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml:3: warning: failed to load external 
entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
 "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd">
                                                            ^
Warn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Tim Waugh           
Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       
Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   
Note: Writing system-config-printer.1
Warn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Tim Waugh           
Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       
Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   
Note: Writing system-config-printer-applet.1
```
Is that what you mean?


----------



## vsityz (Aug 13, 2010)

I have the same problem.
Port not may to build.


----------



## vsityz (Aug 14, 2010)

`cd /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16`
`xmlto [b]--skip-validation[/b] man -o man man/system-config-printer.xml`

building is OK


----------



## wanderah (Aug 15, 2010)

Lengsel said:
			
		

> Is that what you mean?



Try to fix it in a way that *vsityz* just described. Works perfectly for me both ways.


----------



## Kazuya (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

I had the same problem, which is solved by using "portinstall"! Portinstall discovers that this port has many missing dependencies, including docbook (I think it was docbook-5 for me). But with simply [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] in the directory, these missing dependencies were not found.

Once these dependencies were resolved, system-config-printer was installed (and system-config-printer-kde at the same time).

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## victor_phb (Feb 10, 2011)

Kazuya said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I had the same problem, which is solved by using "portinstall"! Portinstall discovers that this port has many missing dependencies, including docbook (I think it was docbook-5 for me). But with simply [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] in the directory, these missing dependencies were not found.
> 
> Once these dependencies were resolved, system-config-printer was installed (and system-config-printer-kde at the same time).



I had the same problem, this worked for me.
Thanks!


----------

